# AF "Meteor" Freight Train Set



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I scored this last night from an on-line ad in my area for $150.00. Not sure if the owner knew exactly how valuable it was, but apparently was glad to be rid of it and that it was going to a good home where it would be given plenty of TLC. The engine works perfectly as I tried it as soon as I got it home. The transformer isn't the original but offers a much higher 175W of power. The remote switches are missing the dual control but I am sure I have an extra to use. I could even use a set of Atlas controls if necessary. The only flaw seems to be the NH boxcar needs a new door glide/slide and pins on the bottom of one side. Everything else seems to be in wonderful condition. Photos from the ad follow as well as a page from the 1956 AF Catalog showing this set......


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! Loco ... cars ... tranny ... track ... switches ... 

Score!

Nice find. Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Also includes the original set box but it needs some repair with tape.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure how Flyer collector's might respond, but I know that Lionel collectors really shy away from any tape repairs of boxes. The tape degrades over time, and I suspect that you'd be best served (from a collector's standpoint) to not add tape to a box.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmm, was not aware of that. I have used tape to repair many of the original boxes I kept, thus ensuring the original was somewhat intact and used. Guess I never felt the same way as others. I do not know what I should do if I don't tape it. It already has some tape on it and it would be virtually useless if I don't. Gotta give this some thought. Any opinions are certainly welcome -- guys?, gals?


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Build a sleeve to slide the originals into out of cardboard.

I went to school for Museum restoration tech, the rule of thumb for retaining original value is not to do anything that you cannot undo, no matter how much it seems to improve it.

I regularly ignore my own advice.

Craig


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer,
Great purchase!! I have a 293 that is a great little engine, fast, nice Choo Choo sound and a great smoker. Love that Road Name! 
I am not into the boxes much, but about a year ago or so, there was an article in Classic Toy Trains about saving and restoring them. Maybe you or someone else has it available to share.

Good luck with your purchase,
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Aflyer --

I too am not that big into the boxes, however if it has one, I do know it helps to increase the object's value and I'll try to salvage it.

That would be great if someone has that article to share. I am always ready to learn something new, especially when it comes to caring for my collection.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Great score! I'd go with the "don't repair the box" school of thought. Should you sell it, the buyer can tape it to his heart's delight----but he can't un-tape your repair.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice score,Thats a sweet looking set.


----------



## jlong (Jul 3, 2012)

Agreed. Nice score. 293's are sweet engines. The NH boxcar is sweet too.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice score, Nuttin. Looks like a very good find.

Carl


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice. I have that set but I'm missing one car.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Which car, Nut?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The box car..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Think that's a New Haven orange #924, is that right? Thought if it was one of the others, I might have had a spare to send you. But I don't have one of those. And by what I see on eBay, they are rather costly.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Think that's a New Haven orange #924, is that right? Thought if it was one of the others, I might have had a spare to send you. But I don't have one of those. And by what I see on eBay, they are rather costly.


Yep, I have some on my watch list,lol.. That's one of the reasons why I don't have that car yet!! It is a 924..


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Guys, unless I'm mistaken, the 924 is a gray covered cement-hopper. I'm fairly confident in that statement, as I just checked the two I have on a shelf in the basement. 

One is a type I and the other a type II, the difference being a slightly blueish cast to the gray on the type II. One is missing both brake wheels, a push-out-the-stem, push-in-a-new-one repair. Both are in very good condition, beyond that. A cursory glance at Ebay has a buy-it-now at $37 and a host of other prices on auctions in progress. There's also a two-fur buy-it-now at $55, a more reasonable price. I'm not terribly attached to these guys, if you want to make an offer!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Reckers is right, I got my numbers mixed up. The boxcar we are talking about is the 984. That's what I get for trying to remember things with my old, worn-out, beer-soaked brain.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Now and then, Flyer, even I get one right!


----------

